# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  would you use this?

## bmarshall

test e 200mg

came with no label which makes me really skeptical. has anyone ever used gear without a label? i have a friend who is already using this and he says it is a real thick and difficult to inject.

would you use this?

----------


## >Good Luck<

No. If they didn't take the time to make a lable, chances are they didnt take the time to be sterile, dose properly, or even use real chit! I'd chalk it up as a loss and save the possible health problems.

----------


## Pac Man

This is a common practice of rebottling. Usually dudes will order a couple hundred mls and then repackage them in empty vials (notice I didn't say sterile) I would be sketchy. is it test, probably but I wouldnt trust it

----------

